# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Ανταλλάσσονται-Ζητούνται-Χαρίζονται αντικείμενα > [ΖΗΤΩ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΧΑΡΙΣΟΥΝ] Τραπεζάκι πινκ πονκ

## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

Καλησπερα παιδια......Ενδιαφερομαι για ενα τραπεζακι πινκ πονκ.Επειδη ειναι πολλα τα λεφτα για καινουριο θα ηθελα να παρω ενα μεταχειρισμενο αλλα σε καλη κατασταση.Οποιος εχει κανενα και το χρησιμοποει απλα για τραπεζακι ας μου στειλει pm

----------

